# I need help with a Singer 9020 Model



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am planning on trying to service this thing on my own I got it over a yr ago- I don't want to take it to the sewing shop- it is clean in good condition- I can not- CAN NOT get the bobbin case and bobbin in correctly- the manual I found on line is not helping:flame:
I want to fix this get it running and make a "seamstress" kit for a little girl that I adore- 
I get so much handed to me for almost nothing that I really wanna give her- her own sewing machine- make a sewing basket for her- with all the notions and fabric too- 

anyone have a 9020 model that can help?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

i have a 9410.

Online, it looks a lot like the 9020. don't know how much difference there is. 

You mean you can't get the bobbin going? like placed in the right direction and threaded up? 

Or did you disassemble the mechanical "case" that houses the bobbin?
and you can't get it back properly.

Just trying to understand. A pic would be good too! If it's like mine, I will try to help.:gaptooth:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

The black plastic thing that holds the bobbin ..it fell out and I can't get it to sit correctly in housing case...if that makes sense?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Ahh shoot. Mine is not black plastic thing. I've never actually taken that part out.

This is not your machine, but video might show something? It's a lady who had trouble getting hers put back, and there was a snapping something she kept messing with to get it back right.

Don't know if it helps. I couldn't find anything else online that looked helpful.
 sorry.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeSID-jeELY&src_vid=shyxvw4eJgI&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_952989887[/ame]


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness- I am going to try this later today- I think this will help- mine has that little thing she is clicking!
Thank you for finding and posting that video!


----------

